#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter >

## spreisel

Ich leide seit langer Zeit an unerklärlichen Muskel- und Gelenkschmerzen (Blutwerte unauffällig), unerklärlichen Magen- Darmbeschwerden, Müdigkeit, Kloßgefühl im Hals, extreme Mundtrockenheit, Schwindel, Schlafstörungen usw. -> Blutwerte sind alle im grünen Bereich, Magen- und Darmspiegelung o.B. was kann das sein? Ich habe einen kleinen Verdacht -> Fibromyalgie?; Mein Termin beim Rheumatologen habe ich erst in 7 Monaten!!!, vorher ist kein Termin frei. Aufgrund der i.O. Befunde komme ich mir vor wie ein Simulant. Aber die Schmerzen sind real und das alles belastet mich extrem. Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand antworten. :Huh?:

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Spreisel, 
zunächst einige Fragen: Gab es vor dem Eintreffen dieser Symptome irgendein Ereignis, welches stärker belastend war? Kamen die Symptome plötzlich oder langsam und sich steigernd? Wurde schon mal auf Borrelien oder Yersinien untersucht? 
Kann man z.B. Borreliose ausschließen, spricht in der Tat vieles für Fibromyalgie. Allerdings musst Du da schon an einen diesbezüglich spezialisierten Rheumatologen geraten, denn für viele ist die Diagnose Fibro (plus eventueller psychischer Störungen) eine Art Verlegenheitsdiagnose, wenn sie nichts rauskriegen. Nur wenige Rheumatologen kennen sich in Sachen Fibromyalgie gut aus. 
Alles Gute und liebe Grüße
Angie

----------


## spreisel

Mein Hausarzt hat ziemlich viele Blutwerte testen lassen u.a. auch auf Borreliose, alles negativ, alle Blutwerte waren i.O.
Ein Ereignis, dass belastend war, gab es nicht. Außer den körperlichen Beschwerden geht es mir psychisch gut (außer natürlich, dass mich die Schmerzen sehr belasten und ich mir irgendwie keiner helfen kann )
Ich habe schon versucht, beim Rheumatologen, den mir mein Hausarzt empfohlen hat und der auch sehr gut sein soll, einen Termin zu bekommen, aber der nimmt keine neuen Patienten mehr auf in diesem Jahr. Der nächste der noch gut ist, behandelt ausschließlich Privatpatienten. Jetzt hab ich doch einen gefunden, der Termin ist aber erst in 6 Monaten.
Die Schmerzen haben sich langsam entwickelt und wurden immer mehr. Manchmal sind sie richtig heftig, wie so ein
Schub oder so.

----------


## Monsti

Dann würde ich Dir empfehlen, ein stichwortartiges Schmerz-/Befindlichkeitstagebuch zu führen, in dem Du auch sämtliche Wetterwechsel, Stressmomente oder Infekte notierst. Bei Rheuma-online gibt es sowas --> rheuma-online: Das rheuma Krankheits- und Behandlungstagebuch (Schmerztagebuch). Meinem Rheumatologen sind diese Notizen eine große Hilfe. 
Die Diagnose einer rheumatischen Erkrankung ist mitunter nicht einfach, insbesondere, wenn es sich um jene Varianten handelt, bei denen das Blutbild nichts hergibt. Dazu gehören sowohl die Fibro wie auch z.B. die Psoriasisarthritis (letztere habe ich). Da helfen kontinuierliche Aufzeichnungen über einen längeren Zeitraum dem Arzt sehr. 
Ich war schon mit 'zig schmerzhaften und mächtig geschwollenen Gelenken beim Doc, aber mein Blutbild war stets in Ordnung. Der crp war bei 0,1 mg/dl, sagte also gar nichts. Für meinen Hausarzt war dies ein Novum. Der schaute auf meine geschwollenen Gelenke und sage, sowas habe er in bald 30 Jahren noch nie erlebt. Damit wurde ich schließlich zum internistischen Rheumatologen an der Klinik Innsbruck überwiesen. 
Auf o.g. Seite erfährst Du übrigens auch einiges zur Fibromyalgie. 
Liebe Grüße!

----------


## shao

Also, eventuell liegt es auch an den Eisenwerten in deinem Blut... An die Müdigkeit und Schlafstörungen habe ich auch gelitten, aber wirklich... Deine Ärzte sollten mal das Transferritin und die TRSÄTI (Transferritinsättigung) testen... War bei mir auch deutlich im Negativbereich, habe dann Eisen i.v. bekommen, und es ging mir um Welten besser, ist zwar noch nicht weg, aber ich hoffe, nach meiner HE und damit keiner Regelblutung mehr und eventuell noch einer Eisensubstitution geht es endlich in den Normalbereich... Schlaftechnisch und Müdikeitstechnisch geht es wieder besser... also einfach mal testen und warten, was daraus kommt, hat übrigens meine Rheumatologin gemacht.... Es tut mir leid, das du erst in 7 Monaten einen Termin hast, aber muß sie dich denn nicht Notfallmäßig behandeln, wenn man sich da denn hinsetzt?... Aber bei Spezialärzten ist das so, leider.... Also viel Glück und ich hoffe, dir etwas geholfen zu haben... :x_hello_3_cut: shao

----------


## spreisel

Hallo shao, meine Eisenwerte sind völlig in Ordnung. Sie liegen sogar im oberen Bereich. Also nochmal zum allgemeinen Verständnis -> mein Hausarzt hat alle möglichen Blutwerte testen lassen und alle waren im grünen Bereich. Ich glaube, er hat alles bedacht, er ist sehr gewissenhab. Wie gesagt, die Blutwerte sind alle i.O. Das macht mich ja so fertig, es nichts greifbares.
Aber -> die Schmerzen sind da und das macht mich fertig.

----------


## shao

Hallo zurück. Normalerweise werden diese beiden Blutwerte nicht gemacht, aber wenn bei dir alles im grünen Bereich ist, kann eigentlich wirklich nur noch die Rheumatologin helfen. Tut mir leid. 
Machs trotzdem gut und laß mal was von dir hören, was die Ärzte dann gesagt haben. Würde mich mal interessieren. 
LG

----------


## Monsti

Wurde auch auf Hämochromatose (Eisenspeicherkrankheit) getestet? 
Auch mein Hausarzt ist sehr gewissenhaft, doch wurde in der internistischen Rheumatologie noch viel mehr getestet. Der Begriff "Rheuma" steht für weit über 300 verschiedene Erkrankungen. Bis man eine Diagnose hat, kann es bei nicht eindeutigen Fällen ewig dauern (bei mir an die nervige 10 Jahre!). Ohne Diagnose gibt es leider auch keine gezielte Therapie. Da werden Schmerzen nur mit Schmerzmitteln, Entzündungen nur mit Entzündungshemmern behandelt. Beides ist als Langzeitmaßnahme aber nicht empfehlenswert. 
Mal zur Info, wie meine Geschichte aussah: ca. 1990: Immer wieder Phasen heftiger Schmerzen in verschiedenen Gelenken, doch keine Schwellungen. Kommentar des Hausarztes: "Das bilden Sie sich ein."ca. 1995: Erste sichtbare Entzündungen, d.h. auch Schwellungen in den Gelenken. Ich war beim Orthopäden und erhielt die Diagnosen "Sehnenscheidenentzündung" und "Tennisarm". Wegen ersterem erhielt ich einen Gips, worauf die Schmerzen noch schlimmer wurden. Ich riss mir den Gips wieder runter, weil er unerträglich war.1996: Erste Entzündung im Kniegelenk. Diagnose: Schleimbeutelentzündung. Kommentar des damaligen Hausarztes: "Sie haben keinen Rheumafaktor, also haben Sie auch kein Rheuma."1999: Schub mit über 10 entzündeten und geschwollenen Gelenken. Diagnose meines neuen Hausarztes: Das ist ganz sicher eine entzündlich-rheumatische Erkrankung. Therapie: NSAR und Cortison. Das Cortison wirkte sofort und überzeugend. Überweisung zur Rheumatologie der Uni Innsbruck.2000: Endlich eine Diagnose, nämlich cP-ähnliche Psoriasisarthritis. Beginn der ersten Basistherapie (damals zunächst Quensyl, Malariamittel), allerdings stets mit Cortison, weil die Basismedikamente nicht ausreichend wirkten.2004: Nach Quensyl, MTX, Sulfasalazin und Goldspritzen bekam ich Arava (Luflonemid), das innerhalb von wenigen Wochen so gut wirkte, dass ich das Cortison nach mehr als 5 Jahren endlich auf Null schleichen konnte.2008: Im August wirkte die Monotherapie mit Arava plötzlich nicht mehr. Wieder Cortison und Suche nach einem neuen Mittel. Ich bekam zum ersten Mal einen TNF-alpha-Blocker, nämlich Humira. Vertrug ich nicht. Dann bekam ich Enbrel, half sofort prima, ließ in seiner Wirkung aber schnell nach. Anschließend wurde die Therapie erneut umgestellt: Enbrel und Arava. Das Cortison schlich ich wieder aus.Diese Kombi nehme ich bis heute und bin inzwischen weitgehend schubfrei. Zwischendurch gibt es zwar immer mal mehrere Tage mit einzelnen anschwellenden Gelenken, aber dies beeinträchtigt mich nicht mehr besonders. Zudem kommen sie immer seltener vor.

----------


## shao

Ja ich kenne das nur zu gut. Ich nehme übrigens auch Sulfasalazin schon seit März 2003, seit mein Morbus Bechterew diagnostiziert wurde. Gott sei Dank geht es mir so gut, wenn man mal die Schübe vergißt, dass ich ein nahezu normales Leben führen kann. Nur manchmal geht es mir schlecht. Aus der entzündlichen Erkrankung resultierte dann im vergangenen Jahr meine Arthrose, die auch operativ versucht wurde zu beheben.
Naja jedenfalls wünsche ich dir alles Gute,

----------

